# Magic Chef CSD2324AR refrigerator problem



## wiesnerg (Sep 26, 2014)

Frig will not start unless I tap on the control panel. Defrost timer has been replaced. What is my problem?


----------



## woodchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

That would be a control panel problem. I would remove it and put it back in to see if it's just a connection problem. Look for dirt or rust to clean off. It don't help probably replace panel.


----------



## jeff1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,



> Frig will not start unless I tap on the control panel.





> Defrost timer has been replaced.



Sounds more like the temp/cold control is wishy/washy!







Temperature Control Thermostat

jeff.


----------

